# Browse: Is it safe or poison?



## Naunnie (Jul 4, 2014)

I have alot of area for my goats to browse. I have researched online safe versus poisonous plants but I'm still uncertain. The lists I have looked at are very conflicting. I realize too much of any thing can be bad. I realize a hungry goat might eat something they shouldn't. I realize any change of diets should be done slowly. Is there a thread here I haven't found yet about poisonous plants? I have privets, elderberry and pokeweed out in the main area they will browse. I took some pictures of a few other plants I'm uncertain about but would love to give them free access to if they are safe. 

Star Jasmine is the first pic. Vinca is the other two pics. I also have variegated Vinca. Thanks for your help.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

True jasmine (Jasminium spp.) is not toxic to cats, dogs or horses. But there are other plants that are called "jasmine" besides true jasmine. Make sure you know the scientific as well as common name of your plant to be sure it is not toxic. Confederate or star jasmine (Trachelospermum jasminoides), found in USDA zones 8 through 11, is also non-toxic. But Carolina jessamine (Gelsemium spp.), hardy in USDA zones 7 through 9, which some people also call jasmine, has a moderate toxicity that may cause weakness, respiratory problems, seizures or death in your cat or dog.

Vincia
Additional Common Names: Periwinkle, Running Myrtle
Scientific Name: Vinca rosea
Family: Apocynaceae
Toxicity: Toxic to Dogs, Toxic to Cats, Toxic to Horses
Toxic Principles: Vinca Alkaloids
Clinical Signs: Vomiting, diarrhea, low blood pressure, depression, tremors, seizures, coma, death.


----------



## snubbie (Apr 13, 2014)

I have read (somewhere!) that pokeweed is bad. Like you, I have read multitudes of information, alot which is conflicting.
In my area the biggies are rhododendron, mountain laurel, and to a lesser extent, wild cherry. There's even confusion about the cherry, some saying the leaves have to be wilted or otherwise damaged before they become toxic. Azaleas also abound around here but mostly in landscaping, though there is a wild variety that grows in our mountains. Add to it pokeweed, nightshade, cocklebur, and on and on and its enough to drive a persond batty.
My point is, I believe I can avoid the big two, rhododendron and mtn laurel, and likely the wild cherry. Beyond that, I'm not worrying myself about identifying individual weeds. I believe they would have to eat a LOT for it to be be toxic to them or deadly. People have been grazing livestock including goats around here for generations, long before I came on the scene. I dont believe they were amateur botanists and worried over everything their goats ate.

Sure, there are things to be avoided but I decided I wouldn't worry myself to death over it and just enjoy my goats instead.

But yeah, i agree, the information overload and conflicting and confusing.


----------



## Naunnie (Jul 4, 2014)

Yes goathiker I have correctly identified these plants. I knew they had the potential to be toxic to the dogs just wasn't sure about goats. I have asked around here locally and get mixed answers about the toxicity for goats. I thought I would try here.

Thanks snubbie. Making me batty is about right! My Grand kids walk these goats all the time. Thank goodness, I don't have any Azaleas or Rhododendrons, but I have cautioned them about the Hydrangeas. Now they ask me about this plant and that plant. Chris the 5 year old, freaked when his goat started to eat poison ivy because he recognized it. He knows he is supposed to stay away from it. Trying to explain that was a doozy! It's important to us, that these kids take proper care of their goats. They put a lot of trust in me to teach them. They are such smart kids and know me well! If I tell them...I'm not sure. They say, well Naunnie go look it up! :-D


----------



## snubbie (Apr 13, 2014)

Sounds like the kids are getting a good education on goat rearing! I know different areas of the country have different plants to deal with. Always good to ID the important "bad" ones and try to avoid as much as possible.

I've read horror stories about goats eating rhododendron. And I've read threads on here about goats eating some with no ill effects at all. Others say their goats won't touch it. As you mentioned conflicting info abounds!
I watch mine eat and notice they'll "taste" some weeds but not eat them. I don't know if that means they're potentially poison or just taste bad.

I suppose we all have to decide individually how diligent we are willing to be in ID-ing that which could be a problem in our areas.

But i think it's great your grands are working with the goats. That was a big part of the reason I got goats, so that my 8yo daughter could learn and experience something real and down to earth like raising and training an animal, in this age of electronics. It is just a nice bonus your grands are learning about plants too! I guarantee my little girl can identify mtn laurel and rhododendron!


----------

